# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Show (NEW) >  FUE Isnt So Simple: Dr. Steven Gabel Discusses The Nuances of FUE Hair Transplants

## tbtadmin

IAHRS accepted member Dr. Steven Gabel calls in to discuss the reality that, while FUE hair transplant surgery is a great option for many patients, its a much a more difficult procedure to master than medical device makers and many novices in the field will have patients believe. If youre considering FUE surgery this a a segment you need to watch.

----------


## ravinderpalsingh

Thanks for sharing this. However, this is true that FUE is the very difficult technique of hair transplant. Anyways, everyone should know this thing also.

----------

